# where to develop film?



## DavidElliot (Dec 25, 2008)

i bought a Lomography fisheye camera not too long ago and have since filled up rolls of film. my question is where can i go to develop the film while insuring that the photo lab will develop it in a way that will adhere to the characteristics of lomography photos? i guess in other words, where do i go to develop film that comes out richly saturated and has a cross processed look?


----------



## elemental (Dec 25, 2008)

Well, as for developing, C-41 (for color negative film) is a pretty standard process. In fact, that's sort of the idea. The characteristics you're talking about come from the film or process themselves. Cross processing refers to actually developing film in a process intended for another type of film, typically slide (E-6) film processed in negative (C-41) chemistry. There are plenty of other ways to do it. I just scanned some color film developed in black and white chemistry, another cross process technique.

The saturation should come from the film itself, and often the effects shown on the Lomo site are achieved with expired film.

So, the question is, what are you looking for and what kind of film did you shoot?


----------



## DavidElliot (Dec 26, 2008)

hey thanks for the reply, it was helpful. i don't understand film so i didnt know how to phrase things. but i used this film that i bought
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





it's ISO 100 and that's all i really know about it.


----------



## elemental (Dec 29, 2008)

A little Googling suggests that the film you bought is a color negative (C-41) film. According to Amazon:

"Only the finest in analog emulsions for your ever-hungry Lomographic camera. Process a roll of Lomo Fine Color 35mm Film for unbelievable colors, huge contrast, small grain, and fine resolution."

It sounds to me like it's designed for these results in normal processing. I would take to your local Ritz/CVS/grocery store for some regular C-41 processing and see what you get. That's the only real way to decide if you like the results. If this is a film you plan on using regularly, you'll be able to zero in on a process that you like.


----------



## christopher walrath (Dec 29, 2008)

First thing I would do would be to find a local camera shop.  Not a photography store.  A photography store has wall to wall books and digital point and shoots and telescopes and frames and bags and gadgets and more.  A CAMERA SHOP has developer and fixer sold on the showroom floor.  Find one of those and you'll find someone dedicated enough to adhere to strict instructions pertaining to your film's processing.  IMHO


----------

